# [solved] gedit Startproblem

## Moonfire

Hi Zusammen,

nach einem größeren Systemupdate, startet nun gedit nicht mehr.

Ich muss an der Stelle direkt dazu sagen, dass alle notwendigen Abhängigkeiten auch aktualisiert wurden und alle anderen Programme 1A funktionieren.

Von gedit habe ich die aktuelle Version gebaut:

```
USE="spell" emerge -av gedit

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/gedit-3.4.2  USE="introspection python spell -doc -test -zeitgeist" 0 kB
```

Um zu sehen, warum gedit nicht startet, bin ich in die bash gegangen, wobei dann folgende Meldung erscheint:

```
moonfire@moonx ~ $ gedit

*** glibc detected *** gedit: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x000000000072e820 ***
```

Was ist das? Was kann ich machen?

Ein downgrade funktioniert genauso wenig, wie das Entfernen der alten configs im $HOME.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du es mal mit revdev-rebuild versucht? Und da glibc meckert, emerge -1 glibc.

----------

## Moonfire

Jup, revdep-rebuild hatte ich bereits durchlaufen lassen und auch die glibc habe ich schon mehrfach gebaut, in der Hoffnung, dass ich in der Zwischenzeit eine andere lib mit aktualisiert habe und nun alles läuft.

Einzig die Speicheradresse verändert sich nach jedem rebuild der glibc, bleibt aber bei jedem Aufruf später gleich, selbst nach einem Neustart des Rechners.

Hab echt keine Idee mehr, was es sein könnte.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Moonfire wrote:*   

> Jup, revdep-rebuild hatte ich bereits durchlaufen lassen und auch die glibc habe ich schon mehrfach gebaut, in der Hoffnung, dass ich in der Zwischenzeit eine andere lib mit aktualisiert habe und nun alles läuft.
> 
> Einzig die Speicheradresse verändert sich nach jedem rebuild der glibc, bleibt aber bei jedem Aufruf später gleich, selbst nach einem Neustart des Rechners.
> 
> Hab echt keine Idee mehr, was es sein könnte.

 

Ich hatte ähnliche Fehler bei gentoo vor ca. 1 Jahre. Bei mir kam es durch "sys-devel/prelink".

Nachdem ich prelink deaktiviert habe war das weg. Vielleicht hast du auch prelink installiert ...

Wenn vorhanden in "/etc/conf.d/prelink" steht wie du den cronjob deaktivierst und prelink

zurücksetzt. 

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Speicherfehler, da ist irgendwo etwas schief gegangen. Ich würde da noch mal ein emerge -e1 gedit machen, ist zwar nicht sehr fein, aber einen direkten Hinweis auf etwas gibt es ja erst mal nicht.

----------

## Moonfire

Okay, danke für den Tip.

"emerge -e1 gedit" hat sich mit knapp 400 zu bauenden Paketen zwar ziemlich hingezogen, aber dafür funktioniert nun gedit und einige andere aufgetretene Problemchen wurden auch gleich mit behoben.

Schönen Tag noch. o/

----------

## Klaus Meier

Andere Probleme auch? Dann hättest du besser gleich ein emerge -e world gemacht.... Aber dann lagen die Pakete wohl zufällig mit drin. Bei größeren Aktionen verhakt sich da schon mal was.

----------

## Moonfire

Nuja, was heißt andere. Es ging nur um zwei andere Programme und wie geschrieben, ein revdep-rebuild hatte auch nicht geholfen, auch kein neues bauen von der glibc.

Bei der jetzigen Aktion war aber wohl das fehlerhafte Paket mit dabei, daher ist nun alles fein.

----------

